

Obama's rogue state tramples over every law it demands others uphold - r0h1n
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/09/obama-rogue-state-tramples-every-law

======
a3n
Maybe the solution is for the non-five to quit, and all form a new
organization. Maybe one day they're let the five join.

~~~
r0h1n
I'm sorry, but I just couldn't parse whether you were being sarcastic ("let
the non-five quit and form a new org") or serious ("maybe one day the non-
fives will let the five join")? :)

~~~
a3n
Serious, although flying in the face of practicality. If an organization of
150+ is dominated by five members and those five are against the interests of
the non-five, then it's not an organization for the non-five.

